# Movember & Watercolor raffle!



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

William and I have been raising money for "Movember" - a charity dedicated to raising funds and awareness for men's health.

Because 1 in 2 men will be diagnosed with cancer in their lifetime. It's a stereotype because it's true: most men don't see their healthcare provider often enough.

Partly by growing mustaches. When people ask, what's with the mustache? 1 in 2 men. That's your grandfather or your brother. You father or your husband. One of your best friends. If it hasn't touched your life - odds are, it will. Routine screenings can save their life - or yours.

In my case, it was my father. It was caught early through a routine PSA screening. He had surgery. Almost three years later, there's no sign of cancer. If he hadn't been screened, we don't know what would have happened. But he probably wouldn't be fine.

It's Giving Tuesday (the karmic unswing to Black Friday); if you need a charity, consider my fundraising page.

AND, for anyone who donates in ANY amount from now until 11:59 p.m. Friday, November 30, you will be entered into a *raffle for an original Havanese watercolor*, 8.5 x 11", matted and ready to frame.

Go to http://mosista.co/katsmith to donate (and see Will with his mustache). If you donate anonymously through the site, just email me your name, donation amount, and time (Narwyn @ gmail) so I can include you in the raffle.

Ready? Mo.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

C'mon guys... there is STILL only one raffle entry! Did you buy a Powerball ticket this week? Throw a few buck in for MUCH better odds! Not $500 million but who doesn't love art of such beautiful dogs ;-)

If you're not interested for yourself, I'd be happy to donate it to the next HRI auction in your name!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:cheer2:I think its great all the work you are doing for the cause. I can tell its very important to you and I commend all your great efforts. And I love will's part in it too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh, sorry I saw this too late!


----------

